# Need some help



## Chomes (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello crunchers!

I need some help and knowledge to solve a little problem I hope.

In all my pcs don't know why, the bionic manager no longer start automatically, so no crunching unless I launch it manually. Well that is solved for now...

Now I have installed in all of them as single-user installation. Do you think is a good idea to install them as service, because some times the computer is on, however there is no session logged.

My question is about installation as service. How I manage it as there is no bionic manager?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks

Chomes
PS: keep crunching on!!


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 25, 2010)

Installing as a service is the best way to go.
You can still  open manager manually.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jan 26, 2010)

Not really related to the topic at hand,But i think this is the first time you've chimed in here at the WCG section.Just wanted to say awesome crunching power you have going Chomes,
and welcome to TPU crunchers.


----------

